# broken frame 2007 chevy 1 ton dump



## grnstripes (Oct 18, 2008)

I will get some pics up later today 
apperintly the frame broke at 14000 miles ( before a plow was even put on the truck ) weve had it at the dealer sevral times since then fo a clunking noise in the front end and the never could find the problem well yesterday we went to change the brake pads and whene we took off the front tire we saw it staring us right in the face the frame was cracked all the way down on the back side and 3/4 the way down on the front. we called the dealer and sent pics before we took it up and later that afternoon they called us and said GM was not going to warrenty it with 27000 miles because they thought misuse could cause that problem ( form the plow or from having a dump body in it ) I bought it as a dump truck that GM put on it before I bought it and as for the plow we were complaing of the problem before a plow was put on. they told me 40 days and 10,000 to fix it and gm will not warrenty th truck with a patch and taged the vin so nobody can patch it legally. im pissed 
:realmad::yow!::redbounce
so tommorro im going to the attorny genral to file a complant 

moral of the story 
DONE WITH CHEVROLET!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CityGuy (Dec 19, 2008)

This not new. 4 98's, 2 pick ups and 2 1ton dumps, same problem. We bypassed the dealer and went direct to a welder. (he welds all of our stuff) and he welded plates on it and said this is not the first he has heard of this. It seems to be a major problem. I bet if you do a search on cracked or broken truck frames their is a lot of reading on here about people with the same problem.


----------



## lilweeds (Aug 3, 2007)

I'd fight that one, go to a few other dealers. I put the gussets on my 06 and carry an 810. No issues here. 27000 is way early to be needing brakes, I have almost 40, tow constantly and still don't need brakes!


----------



## grnstripes (Oct 18, 2008)

Its not the dealer saying they wont cover it its comming from GM s regonol rep


----------



## aeronutt (Sep 24, 2008)

GM is having a hard time paying the bills this month. They are trying to save a buck anywhere they can. Lawyers aren't scary to GM; they've got their own. Best you can hope for is a sympathetic judge when it gets to court. Good luck!


----------



## ahoron (Jan 22, 2007)

That sucks and is b.s. Take it to a welding shop. Should be an easy fix. Or other option is to call your insurance company. WINK WINK you must have lost control and slide off the road and into a ditch thus causing the damage .Last option is to drive thru the dealers showroom with the truck. If you do that have someone videotape and post here


----------



## lilweeds (Aug 3, 2007)

They'll fix it, you need to find a dealer that will go to bat for you and maybe get a lawyer involved!


----------



## LawnProLandscapes (Nov 15, 2007)

Hamelfire;754363 said:


> This not new. 4 98's, 2 pick ups and 2 1ton dumps, same problem. We bypassed the dealer and went direct to a welder. (he welds all of our stuff) and he welded plates on it and said this is not the first he has heard of this. It seems to be a major problem. I bet if you do a search on cracked or broken truck frames their is a lot of reading on here about people with the same problem.





ahoron;755135 said:


> That sucks and is b.s. Take it to a welding shop. Should be an easy fix. Or other option is to call your insurance company. WINK WINK you must have lost control and slide off the road and into a ditch thus causing the damage .Last option is to drive thru the dealers showroom with the truck. If you do that have someone videotape and post here


vin's already tagged so if any dealership runs the vin or if someone runs an oasis report on it the damage will show up in the report. so he's basically stuck fixing it the right way because gm already tagged the vin.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

Easy fix. Set it on fire. Total loss=new truck. 

But in reality, just keep being a bug up their a$$. It may work eventually or GM will go bankrupt by then, lol. Then nothing gets done


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

Happened to my brothers 97'. Both sides were broken, welded them and put gussets over the welds too. 

Seems like GM is having some serious issues with there frames and misc stupid issues. My dodge may be ugly but has never given me one problem. My brother has an 06 and 07, both of which seem to be in the shop for something ALL the time. 

Funny how the dealer didnt figure out what the clunk was when you brought it to them. Seems like a broken frame would be hard to miss


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

These are all reasons why I will never, ever bring shyt to a dealer to fix. I can fix things and have a good, trustworthy mechanic to bring things to. And I will never, ever buy a dealer maintained vehicle again. A couple of my friends work for a bigger Chevy dealer here and they tell me all the time about the stupid BS that goes on there. 

Youd think since they have been building trucks since what the 30's, that they would have their shyt together by now. Not so much apparently. Too much outsourcing for cheaper, lower quality metals, ignorant, arrogant dealers, etc have gotten them to where they are today. And of course the disgruntled employee making 70 bucks an hour to turn 5 bolts from a chair wanting more and more from them. A company can only pass on so much to the consumer before they start tanking. And that makes the builder/dealer not want to fix any problem as easily


----------



## grnstripes (Oct 18, 2008)

vin's already tagged so if any dealership runs the vin or if someone runs an oasis report on it the damage will show up in the report. so he's basically stuck fixing it the right way because gm already tagged the vin.[/QUOTE]

EXACTLY this also means the truck needs a salvaged title


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

grnstripes;756502 said:


> vin's already tagged so if any dealership runs the vin or if someone runs an oasis report on it the damage will show up in the report. so he's basically stuck fixing it the right way because gm already tagged the vin.


EXACTLY this also means the truck needs a salvaged title[/QUOTE]

If they stick you with a new truck/salvaged title, you know what it is worth then? Jack Shyt, but Jack left town. I would not let them try to do that to you.


----------



## Joe D (Oct 2, 2005)

I would start searching this and the other plowing web site for the same issue and the pics that are in the threads. This is a common problem and GM knows about it. Some have had GM fix it by replacing the frame and others have had them welded back together. 
Tell the GM rep this and ask him if he wants to solve the problem in the shop or in a court room.


----------



## Joe D (Oct 2, 2005)

What ever happened with this?


----------



## grnstripes (Oct 18, 2008)

we went to lemon law but never filed the paper work cause whene we drove on the scales to see what it weighed the front axel was 150 lbs over weight so we put a claim in to our insurance like everyone said. were still waiting to hear back 2 weeks later. The ajuster came out and took pics , but now they say a manager has to review it cause it could be a were and tear issue and they said if it is GM should be paying. so menwhile im sitting here with a 50,000 dollar lawn orderment. if I just weld it plate it and go; because GM has it taged and said this is not a proper fix that means if we are in an accident I can be liable so we have to fix it there way. 
Ill let people know when this is all finallized


----------



## lilweeds (Aug 3, 2007)

grnstripes;766988 said:


> we went to lemon law but never filed the paper work cause whene we drove on the scales to see what it weighed the front axel was 150 lbs over weight so we put a claim in to our insurance like everyone said. were still waiting to hear back 2 weeks later. The ajuster came out and took pics , but now they say a manager has to review it cause it could be a were and tear issue and they said if it is GM should be paying. so menwhile im sitting here with a 50,000 dollar lawn orderment. if I just weld it plate it and go; because GM has it taged and said this is not a proper fix that means if we are in an accident I can be liable so we have to fix it there way.
> Ill let people know when this is all finallized


I asked a friend at the stealership, and he said "there is no suck thing as "tagging" a VIN". No it could show up in a car fax or something, and it may show up on GM computer (he doubts it). I still say try some other dealers in your area. Also was the 150 with or without the plow? If it's with put a smaller blade on and tell em that's what you plow with.


----------



## grnstripes (Oct 18, 2008)

the 150 was with the plow


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

I feel for you grnstripes--that really sucks.150 lbs. overweight is really nothing though,of course GM though will say different.That is one extremely unfriendly dealer you have there--I would avoid them like the plague in the future.By stupidly being so anal with reporting to GM in the manner they most likely did,probably lost them the warranty work.For a new platformed truck,this is not good news to hear.I'm a die-hard GM guy,hell,my 88 plow/dump truck constantly gets overweight and that frame is so rusted it's scary but it's never broken. Good luck.


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

I would pursue this with the dealer a little harder. Try another dealer too, I have found that if you bad mouth a dealer to a competitor they will do everything in there power to fix it so they can be the good guys.

Also, GM knows this is an issue so they cant say its from miss-use. Your truck has a "plow prep" package so it should be able to handle the abuse that can be expected from plowing. It is documented that you had your truck in for a undiagnosed noise that could now be attributed to the frame. The truck was purchased with the body already on it... GM produced the truck as a cab-chassis so they intended for it to be used for some type of work. 

There are many things working in your favor. Good luck with it. If it comes down to it I can almost gaurantee Polar Chevrolet in White Bear Lake, MN will take care of you. They are really good guys over there. For a $10,000 repair it would be worth the drive for me anyways.


----------



## grnstripes (Oct 18, 2008)

went to another dealer without the truck and asked if they had ever seen one of these trucks break like this before ( knowing the answer ) the service mang. said " yup whene guys are hard on them while plowing they sometimes break but you can weld them and plate them for a fix ". I replied GM said that is not an approved fix, he said "sure you can but GM would want to see it " so then I told him that GM allready saw it and said you have to replace bolth rails. he got a puzzled look on his face and said what do you mean they allready saw it. I told him we took it to shearers and gm looked at it and said this is not an approved fix you have to replace bolth rails but what your telling me is you have seen many and you can fix them like that. He spun back around in his chair looked at his computer and said " nope Ive never seen one break " so I kinda played stupid and said, youve never seen one beak there. he continued looking at his screen and said "nope " so I just left cause thats total BS


----------



## CityGuy (Dec 19, 2008)

Did you get that on tape because if you did you have them now.


----------



## grnstripes (Oct 18, 2008)

unfortinetly no


----------



## ahoron (Jan 22, 2007)

Can you post pics of damage?


----------



## heather lawn spray (Mar 11, 2003)

Hamelfire;754363 said:


> This not new. 4 98's, 2 pick ups and 2 1ton dumps, same problem. We bypassed the dealer and went direct to a welder. (he welds all of our stuff) and he welded plates on it and said this is not the first he has heard of this. It seems to be a major problem. I bet if you do a search on cracked or broken truck frames their is a lot of reading on here about people with the same problem.


On our '93 and '96 this was the solution


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

I bought my 96' with a broken frame. Drivers side was cracked down both sides about 6"s the pass. side was cracked only on the outside down 1". Just welded her up and added some gussets, I know I know I know it's different with a new truck. I'd pressure the dealer/GM more but it looks like you hit a wall with them. Good luck.


----------



## PDQ Pete (Dec 22, 2002)

Hind sight is 20/20 but if you have to weigh the truck again maybe put a lighter plow on the truck if you can.


----------



## grnstripes (Oct 18, 2008)

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=79490


ahoron;768406 said:


> Can you post pics of damage?


here are the pics on another thread


----------



## grnstripes (Oct 18, 2008)

PDQ Pete;768771 said:


> Hind sight is 20/20 but if you have to weigh the truck again maybe put a lighter plow on the truck if you can.


they have not seen the weight yet


----------



## plowmaster07 (Feb 1, 2009)

grnstripes;769003 said:


> they have not seen the weight yet


Okay so I know that I'm bringing up an old thread. But I am very curious to know what happened with it. Any luck yet? Or still working on it.


----------



## grnstripes (Oct 18, 2008)

we never won with any one Gm cried misuse and said call your insurance company 
insurance said manf defct there problem so after 6 weeks we just jacked it up on bolth ends, v ed out the crack and tig welded it followed by support brackets this year the transfer case mount cracked over the summer causeing the transfer case houseing to bust open and dumping all the fluid and killing the 4wd we took it to a diffrent dealer ( where I bought my other trucks ) not noticing the crack they fixed the transfer case under warrenty and had there body shop weld the mount as a hush hush cash deal I dont want to give there name so they dont get in trouble but they are not a chevy dealer, they are GMC. and have treated me very well the warrenty runs out next week ( exept power train ) so there is a whole bunch of stuff we are going to do now.
thanks for the interest.


----------



## bike5200 (Sep 4, 2007)

grnstripes what happen to you is why I buy wrecks and rebuild them, if something like this happens you don't feel bad, but then you do not have a warranty unless the truck was not branded after the wreck.


----------



## plowmaster07 (Feb 1, 2009)

grnstripes;956662 said:


> we never won with any one Gm cried misuse and said call your insurance company
> insurance said manf defct there problem so after 6 weeks we just jacked it up on bolth ends, v ed out the crack and tig welded it followed by support brackets this year the transfer case mount cracked over the summer causeing the transfer case houseing to bust open and dumping all the fluid and killing the 4wd we took it to a diffrent dealer ( where I bought my other trucks ) not noticing the crack they fixed the transfer case under warrenty and had there body shop weld the mount as a hush hush cash deal I dont want to give there name so they dont get in trouble but they are not a chevy dealer, they are GMC. and have treated me very well the warrenty runs out next week ( exept power train ) so there is a whole bunch of stuff we are going to do now.
> thanks for the interest.


Well I'm glad that it sounds like you were able to get back to having the truck make you money.

Good luck this winter,
Aaron


----------

